# offroad/enduro riding nr torrevieja



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello all,
Not long till we get out to spain. 4 weeks time to be exact.
Ill be bringing my motorbikes, if there's anyone out there, or you know of anyone who is into riding the trails/tracks Id love to hear from you. 
Would be nice to know there are some guys or gals out there I can ride with once we move over!!!
Take care
Gaz


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gaz967 said:


> Hello all,
> Not long till we get out to spain. 4 weeks time to be exact.
> Ill be bringing my motorbikes, if there's anyone out there, or you know of anyone who is into riding the trails/tracks Id love to hear from you.
> Would be nice to know there are some guys or gals out there I can ride with once we move over!!!
> ...


Xtreme's your man, but he's been a bit busy lately, or he's bored by this forum - don't know which. You might see him on other forums. If he's around - you'll know!!!


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks..ill keep an eye out!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Xtreme's your man, but he's been a bit busy lately, or he's bored by this forum - don't know which. You might see him on other forums. If he's around - you'll know!!!



What about "owdoggie", he does a bit of biking I think??? Xtremes, taking time off the forum scene due to work and life. Altho I'd like to think he misses us and will be back once its all slowed down for him

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> What about "owdoggie", he does a bit of biking I think??? Xtremes, taking time off the forum scene due to work and life. Altho I'd like to think he misses us and will be back once its all slowed down for him
> 
> Jo xxx


I knew there was someone else, but couldn't think who. 
Meanwhile here's an *xtreme* taster for you. I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for though as you say offroad:confused2:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/31690-weekend.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/28904-x-man-cometh.html


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Aye, I do a bit........ not so much now with the list of jobs I still have in this place (I'll need some new overalls shortly!)

It sounds like Gaz is a bit more offroad than me if he's talking about enduro. I do off up the odd rambla/track when the fancy takes me but still have a soft spot for giving it some welly round corners on the excellent roads round here. The bike (700 Transalp) protests a bit and it's not as quick as my former bikes but I still enjoy it & that's the main thing eh!

Torrevieja is about 2 hours north(ish) of here but maybe we could meet up when you get sorted........... and I ever get these jobs finished



Doggy


----------

